# 82 acres in Northern WI



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I have 82 acres I have decided to sell. I won't be moving there. The land is adjacent and contiguous to a the Bark Bay Slough State Natural Area owned by the DNR. Farmland and forest crop acreage. Full 66 foot easement for road. The easement had been crowned for road and culverts installed. Creek flowing thru the land too. 
It's listed on Craiglist but I figured being nice homestead property.....

Off grid - 1/4 mile from electric. Less than 1 mile from LK Superior in Bayfield County. Beautiful view and good land for farming. 
Asking $65K price negotiable. 

Here's the CL link. 
Anyone interested can contact me thru the CL link, or thru this site as well. 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/for/4593210432.html

Thanks


----------

